# comment configurer l'imprimante HP deskjet 840C



## Mr pink eyes (17 Décembre 2006)

Voilà j'ai installé notre imprimante qui était branché sur notre PC( avec un pilote),  elle est relié au mac par un câble USB, comment faire pour qu'elle soit configuré? Dois-je inséré le cd d'installation?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Il faut effectivement installer le pilote HP pour cette imprimante. Je ne sais pas s'il est pr&#233;sent sur le CD fourni, mais tu peux toujours regarder.

Sinon, sa derni&#232;re version est disponible chez HP, ici :
Pilotes et t&#233;l&#233;chargements pour Imprimante HP Deskjet 840c


----------



## Mr pink eyes (17 Décembre 2006)

merci pour cette réponse je vais regarder cela attentivement


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (17 Décembre 2006)

j'ai installé le logiciel via le site qui a été donné ça s'est installé, ( car le logiciel d'installation n'est pas valide) j'ai essayé d'imprimer mais mon imprimante n' apparaît pas même dans la liste il n'y a pas d'imprimante HP,et dans l'aide de la configuration d'imprimante lorsque je tape Hp deskjet 840c ou hp 840c dans la barre de recherche, rien n'est trouvé, est-ce dû à mon brancheemnt ( par usb) ou bien tout simplement elle n'est pas compatible.


----------



## thecrow (17 Décembre 2006)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> j'ai installé le logiciel via le site qui a été donné ça s'est installé, ( car le logiciel d'installation n'est pas valide) j'ai essayé d'imprimer mais mon imprimante n' apparaît pas même dans la liste il n'y a pas d'imprimante HP,et dans l'aide de la configuration d'imprimante lorsque je tape Hp deskjet 840c ou hp 840c dans la barre de recherche, rien n'est trouvé, est-ce dû à mon brancheemnt ( par usb) ou bien tout simplement elle n'est pas compatible.




je viens de faire une recherche sur le site www.hp.be et ton imprimante est bien compatible avec MacOS X, tu peux même télécharger les pilotes et applications en UB.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&cc=be&dlc=fr&product=59868&lang=fr

p être as tu brancher l'imprimante avant d'installer les pilotes? et change aussi d'usb on ne sait jamais, il faut tout essayer.


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (17 Décembre 2006)

oui j'ai branché l'imprimante, je n'aurai pas dû?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2006)

La premi&#232;re chose &#224; faire, c'est lancer l'utilitaire "Informations Syst&#232;me", puis regarder dans la rubrique "Mat&#233;riel", sous-rubrique "USB", pour voir si l'imprimante appara&#238;t.

Pour ce faire, il faut que l'imprimante soit allum&#233;e et branch&#233;e au Mac. Elle doit absolument  figurer dans la liste des appareils USB branch&#233;s (reconnaissance au niveau mat&#233;riel) avant de pouvoir esp&#233;rer l'installer dans le syst&#232;me et faire fonctionner son driver.

Ne pas oublier d'appuyer simultan&#233;ment sur les touches Pomme+R pour actualiser l'affichage.

Ne pas h&#233;siter non plus &#224; d&#233;brancher puis rebrancher la prise USB de l'imprimante pour forcer sa prise en compte.


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (17 Décembre 2006)

oki j'essaie de faire ça  merci


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2006)

Si l'imprimante apparaît bien, on peut procéder à l'installation du driver.

Si je me souviens bien, il n'est demandé d'attendre avant de brancher et d'allumer l'imprimante que dans le cas d'une installation sous Windows. Au contraire, sous Mac OS X, on demande de brancher et d'allumer l'imprimante avant l'installation du driver.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2006)

Si le driver est d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;, il suffit d'aller dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me"->"Imprimantes et fax" sous l'onglet "Impression", et de cliquer sur le bouton [+] pour rajouter l'imprimante &#224; la liste.

Dans la fen&#234;tre "Choix de l'imprimante" qui s'ouvre, l'imprimante doit appara&#238;tre au bout de quelques secondes si elle est bien branch&#233;e et allum&#233;e.

Il suffit de la s&#233;lectionner, de choisir le pilote ad&#233;quat, puis de cliquer sur "Ajouter". Il se peut qu'il y ait plusieurs drivers possibles, d'origines diff&#233;rentes (logiciel d'origine HP, driver Gimp Print, driver utilisant CUPS, etc...).

Les drivers HP sont tr&#232;s complets, mais ils ne sont pas obligatoires. Ils le sont seulement pour certains mod&#232;les (sur les HP All-In-One, notamment), dans le cas o&#249; l'on souhaite utiliser des fonctions sp&#233;ciales telles que le scanner int&#233;gr&#233;.


----------



## thecrow (17 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si l'imprimante apparaît bien, on peut procéder à l'installation du driver.
> 
> Si je me souviens bien, il n'est demandé d'attendre avant de brancher et d'allumer l'imprimante que dans le cas d'une installation sous Windows. Au contraire, sous Mac OS X, on demande de brancher et d'allumer l'imprimante avant l'installation du driver.



je confirme que sous windows il faut installer et puis brancher... j'ai encore quelques réflexe :rose: 

pourtant je me souviens même pas avoir fait ça pour mes deux macs


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (17 Décembre 2006)

c'est bon ça fonctionne ! j'ai rebranché et reconsulté mon livre sur osX, merci pour vos conseils.


----------

